# Double taxation agreement.



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks!

I've been trying to understand double taxation meanings, and obviously, the fact that I'm posting, shows that it wasn't successful!

If I have a U.S. government pension taxed here in the U.S. and that it will be my sole income, does that mean it will be exempt from Portuguese tax if I apply for residency here in Portugal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ACndCA (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there, I found this 2016 post that will hopefully help you since I can't because I don't understand it either 

expatforum dot com /expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/978106-us-portugal-tax-treaty dot html


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks ACndCA I'll take a look. Cheers!


----------

